# pls help caught off gaurd !!!



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

hi guys need some urgent help....

my blue acara has laid eggs....

the problem..

it is in a tank with 4 other acaras
6 silver dollars
2 plecos [one mine and one belongs to a friend who ill get removed but mines the bigger around 5inches i guess ]
and the biggie a maybe 6inch silver arowana

need help what to do my first time i'm exicted n freaked out but i want to save them


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

i did some reading on the subject seems like both the parents should be defending the eegs but in this case there is only one...

i guess that should be the female so which one is the male any way to know it?

ill try to attach some pics but my pc is broken so please bear with me thankss


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One option would be to move the egg-covered rock to another tank, and put an airstone near it to keep the water flowing over them.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

it is a driftwood what about the mother and wouldn't the sudden freshwater harm the eggs n what about the mother and can i actually remove it from water without hurting the eggs? and how long before they hatch? 

sorry obout so many questions but im really excited :-D


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

also some of the eggs are white while others are brown i know white means unfertilized eggs which catch fubgus very soon...

but they are stuck together very close so what should i do ?


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

ok i'm considering moving the eggs now as the mother is very stressed now so how do i go about moving the eggs


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a bare tank with a sponge filter...do not dechlorinate the water....the chlorine will help protect the eggs from fungus..you don't have to worry about the cycling very much as the bioload will be almost nil for awhile..eggs normally hatch in about 48 hours..fry will be freeswimming a few days after they7 hatch....
make sure you have some very finely powdered food ready for the fry...


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well i think i lost the eggs to fungus 

maybe next time i'll be more prepared for sure

ok 1 question i've got is how to know if the male has fertilized the eggs???

i mean sure many eggs were brown when i took the wood out with the excepton of a few that were white but now all of them are white 

is it possible that i removed the eggs from the main tank a little bit too early???


----------

